

Karmurl - Give Feedback on Websites to Get Feedback - martey
http://karmurl.com/

======
davecardwell
It’s a good idea, and a couple of bits of feedback I’ve received have been
useful.

It would be good to be able to modify my submission after it’s been added.

I’d also like the opportunity to respond to others’ feedback—could be an
option when leaving feedback.

~~~
davecardwell
Some of the feedback I’ve received has been excellent, and I plan on sharing
it with my team members. The ability to download all the feedback for a
submission as a .txt or .pdf file would be very helpful.

<http://karmurl.com/give?s=9okt8061otbq7o56> if you’d like to leave feedback
for <http://www.localphone.com/>

------
aw3c2
I cannot have the feedback window open AND look at the site at the same time.
A real popup (not that javascript usability break... (grumpiness not directed
at you specifically)) would work better.

A report button is missing, I had "drupal.org" once with a nonsense question.
And another site asking about some spammy stuff ("what are your thoughts on
online marketing" i think))

A function to reshow the question would be nice

aargh, this is addicting.

------
diwank
Wow.

Why has nobody ever thought of this before? You could go a step further and
make 'karma points' a commodity! Pay a dollar for a feedback karma and take 50
cents for every karma point you want to give up. Would be nice. Add paypal to
make it work nice and easy.

P.s. Although both the idea and the 'easy' bit in paypal integration could be
controversial.

------
7klBo4t8
Definitely need to be able to edit/add to your response and would love if you
could respond to others feedback. Maybe it's just me but I feel like the 1 to
1 feedback system is a little tedious and could lead to feedback like "Great
site" so whoever it is can see somebodies feedback on their site. I'd love to
see a gallery view as well where I can see a screenshot of the site and click
it to give feedback. What's the business model?

~~~
lancashire
It was a midweek side project so there was never a business model in mind. I
tried starting up <http://kennelboard.com>, but it never really took off
(selling and developing is hard on your own), so I'm now looking for a job and
hoping that this will help me swoon potential employers.

~~~
diwank
Hey, great job! A real test of an idea could often be it's potential to
generate revenue.

I understand that it is a side-project and you may have different motivations.

But I guess it is even more reasonable for you to try implementing a business
model. There is not much to lose (given you don't end up putting desperate
adverts all over the app... Duh!) As an example, the 'karma-as-commodity'
model might just work.

Point here being that I don't see something as valuable to a potential
employer as a person who can write amazing apps and make some solid money out
of it.

------
kunalmodi
I actually liked using this, really friendly and easy to use interface. I
would definitely use this for a personal website or a small project

------
ChrisFolta
Really cool idea! Great way to receive feedback for new concepts/designs. I
look forward to using it!

The direct link to the submission is also a great feature:
<http://karmurl.com/give?s=47msbc5r9kl7mx2l>

------
aqrashik
Nice concept, but I tried removing my submission and re-submitting it with a
proper request, but it won't let me add.

Keep getting an error that Submission could not be added :(

------
dshipper
Hey congrats this site looks awesome! I did DomainPolish and I'd love to talk
some time about what you learned from it if you're interested. I love what you
did with the design.

------
riffraff
the modal/unmoveable feedback overlay is quite annoying, to send a proper
comment I needed to recheck and all the time it required closing and reopening
it.

Also, it seems the site has a terrible potential to become some spammy/free-
traffic engine, which I'm not sure can be controlled.

But apart from this, it _is_ a really cool idea and I like it a lot.

------
revorad
I've been using Karmurl for the last couple of days. It's the simplest and
most useful app I've seen posted here. I've already exchanged 30 pieces of
feedback.

Feel free to give me some more and I'll return the favour -
<http://karmurl.com/give?s=uyg28o3kbh94lszw>

------
friggeri
Really addictive, well done !

